# Women with CPL or CCW?



## SNAREMAN

Wendy said:


> I carry a 9 mm in my coat inner pockets or in an inside the pants holster. I generally wear men's sweatshirts to cover up (they tend to be longer). However when it's hot I have a hard time wearing it at all due to its size and light clothes I have to wear. I have been concidering getting a smaller one to carry during warm weather.
> 
> I don't like the thought of carrying in a purse, that can be taken away from you. There are Fanny packs you can carry them in... I've seen a leather vest in sportsmans guide that looks cool and may be great for on the bikes.
> 
> Also, Brandishing is illegal. If you have to pull your gun out, plan to use it with deadly force. Otherwise, keep it hidden, keep the odds in your favor. You don't want to give anyone time to think about getting it away from you etc.


Just want to make sure all understand that "brandishing" a gun to stop a threat is NOT illegal,"playing with it",passing it around,waveing it around in public is.Like Wendy said,be prepared to use it,but if the threat ends before you fire,you have done nothing wrong.Congrats to all you ladies who refuse to be just another "sheep".Carry safely,and all the time


----------



## Wendy

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## FlyGirl

Hey AL- just so you know there are still some law enforcement "friends" that wouldn't know what a CPL is, SERIOUSLY... not joking. So, if and when I have to announce I have a CPL/CCW I will say both. If you got your license recently... you have a CPL, but for those that have a license before the law change still call it a CCW. 





autumnlovr said:


> CPL is actually the proper name for the license....it's a Concealed Pistol License, not a Carry Concealed Weapon license. That's more like what you're charged with if you carry concealed without a CPL.
> It's always a good idea to try out many pistols before you select your personal handgun because it should fit you...not anyone else. Just because something is small, doesn't make it right for a lady. BTW...I'm trying not to insult your husband, I hope he takes no offense from this advice. Go to a gun shop (preferably your local independent shop rather than a big box shop) where they'll spend some time with you letting you handle various guns. If you can rent & shoot, all the better. You may want to try several different calibers to see what you can handle, then select from the handguns available. Ask friends to take you to the range & let you try theirs. Make sure you try both a pistol and a revolver before you make your final choice.
> Many times, you can catch a freebie or low-cost class geared towards introducing women to handguns. Unfortunately, you just missed one that a friend of mine conducts. Not sure when the next one is. If I hear of one, I'll post it here.


----------



## lscha

I just took the class because I hunt with a handgun. Always meant to get a CPL. I always wanted to be able to cover the gun while traveling to and from my hunting stand, especially in inclimate weather. It is the only gun I handle frequently and am comfortable with.

Attending the class with the only .44 scoped Magnum is funny enough, but being a women garnered even more guffaws. I did ask ahead if I could use it as it was the only one I had and the instructor said OK. Shooting at a target only 7 yards away was really different with that gun. Everyone was very good-natured about it and it was a fun class. 

I will probably buy a smaller caliber for personal protection now and I like the idea that I will be able to buy handguns without some of the paperwork hassle that comes with a purchase if you DON'T have a CPL. The class also reminded me of how much I missed target shooting with handguns. Something I haven't done in 25 years.


----------



## shawndonna

I had a ccw permit that is what it was called then. I used a fanny pack to carry my pistol in. I feel I made several mistakes 1. I did not practice with the gun drawing and aiming etc. 2. I got so used to carrying that I got sloppy and forgot the fanny pack at the local resturant.........very stupid. 3. I got scared because just one punch from some jerk to the face or back of the head and it's over...... I would be so upset I would forget about the gun and it would probably be used against me. 4. I sold the gun. 
I am going to get another cpl license, I will practice with the gun I will look for a tactical class for more experience. I want to be able to keep my wits if something should happen. I also bought a 1million dollar liability insurance policy as was suggested during my ccw class to protect my assets if I had to use my weapon. My father taught me to never point my gun at anything I was not going to shoot at. Any other ladies buy insurance???


----------



## FlyGirl

What kind of insurance? Increase in your homeowners or car policy?




shawndonna said:


> I had a ccw permit that is what it was called then. I used a fanny pack to carry my pistol in. I feel I made several mistakes 1. I did not practice with the gun drawing and aiming etc. 2. I got so used to carrying that I got sloppy and forgot the fanny pack at the local resturant.........very stupid. 3. I got scared because just one punch from some jerk to the face or back of the head and it's over...... I would be so upset I would forget about the gun and it would probably be used against me. 4. I sold the gun.
> I am going to get another cpl license, I will practice with the gun I will look for a tactical class for more experience. I want to be able to keep my wits if something should happen. I also bought a 1million dollar liability insurance policy as was suggested during my ccw class to protect my assets if I had to use my weapon. My father taught me to never point my gun at anything I was not going to shoot at. Any other ladies buy insurance???


----------



## autumnlovr

FlyGirl said:


> What kind of insurance? Increase in your homeowners or car policy?


Yeah, I'm curious on the cost for whatever type of insurance you are referring to. 
Thanks


----------



## Snocross418

FlyGirl said:


> Does your wife carry a specific purse that holds the gun? I am interested in HOW women are carrying too. There are purses out there with special compartments that hold specific guns. I have a S&W M&P 9mm ...... sweet gun... no hard safety though. Couple questions run through my mind with this... once I have my CPL.... I am not going to just throw in my purse or bag. I also have a petite frame... won't "conceal" well......
> 
> any thoughts on this would he helpful. Thanks!


My wife carry's a Kimber Ultra Carry II (winter,fall) and a Ruger LCP in the summer the LCP is great for pocket or Galco purse carry. It's really tough for her to carry all the time. The bad part about a purse that's the first thing a bad guy will go after. You should look into shooting IDPA this will give you good practice drawing from concealed carry we have a bunch of women that shoot with us. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knLBktOkQR0&feature=channel_page


----------



## shawndonna

I have state farm insurance so I got an umbrella 1million dollar liability policy and if I remember correctly it was not that expensive. I dropped the policy when I sold the gun. Anyone else thought of insurance?


----------



## Wendy

no I hadn't... cause DEAD guys, can't sue.


----------



## uncletj

Wendy said:


> no I hadn't... cause DEAD guys, can't sue.


The family can, remember what happened to O.J.


----------



## FlyGirl

In response to this... I really think that even though you think the worst could never happen... it still could. Always have an attorney ready for a potential phone call.





uncletj said:


> The family can, remember what happened to O.J.


----------



## Wendy

Yeah I know it can happen...doesn't mean it's right or should even be ALLOWED to happen. 

If someone does something to someone else where a person feels they have to defend themselves... the family of said person should NOT have any recourse upon the defending person, cause their person made their choices in life and forced their choice upon the defending person.

been sick all week so maybe i'm too medicated to continue on this one.... :shhh:


----------

